
Organ Trail - ca98am79
https://devpost.com/software/organ-trail
======
nlawalker
For those who come straight to the comments, this is about an Etherium dApp
for tracking and tracing organ transplants, not the game parodying _Oregon
Trail_.

------
account23456789
I don't know, maybe don't use a pun to name something so serious. I wouldn't
trust it if I actually needed an organ.

~~~
mikepurvis
Pretty sure this is just a hackathon project.

Maybe I'm just not thinking big enough or whatever, but timely delivery of
donated organs seems like exactly the kind of problem well suited to a fully
accountable specialized courier working for a centralized medical authority.
What benefit is gained by the trustless/distributed nature of blockchain here?
Are there significant populations of donated organs which are lost due to
logistical screwups? Does an analysis of the incidents where that has happened
show that the root causes would have been fixed by using this approach
instead?

~~~
mgkimsal
Anonymous organ purchases?

------
ako
I once worked on an application to register donor and organ characteristics
during transplantation (to speed up match of finding a receiving patient).

Weirdest testing phase ever, being in the OR, seeing a surgeon remove a heart
from a donor and putting it a coolbox...

